# Best (quietest) plug in fan for my HT?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Although my HT does have A/C ducts, and is wonderfully insulated, it is above my garage and can get kind of warm in summer. I have tried a small, chrome "sits on the floor" fan, about 8 in, but it makes too much noise.

What specific fans have you guys tried that work in your HT?


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you considered a couple of the "quiet" computer cooling fans?

Parasound makes a fan cooling unit that's designed to fit in a stack of gear. Give the Audio Adviser folks a check. It's in their catalog.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually I'm not so much worried about my equipment as I am with the comfort level of those inside. So I'm looking for desk fans or floor fans.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The newer air conditioners seem to be quieter than most fans.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

i was gonna suggest a portable ac unit outside of the room ducted in. simple and very effective.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

Not trying to be a wise guy:neener: but, I use a floor fan (not a box type) and then turn up the volume.:huh:


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

A floor fan is what I was thinking. Do you know any models that are particularly quiet?


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

It's been a couple of years ago we purchased two Patton (high velocity) fans at Home Depot. I normally only run them at the lowest setting and even so they push a lot of air.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a couple of floor fans. They are all noisy even on the lowest settings. I'll keep my ears open. If I "don't hear" anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. They all make noise. Just the action of the blades cutting threw the air make noise. It's the rattles and buzzes from the shield around the motor and blades I just can not handle. The Patton's are just the right balance they move alot of air and no rattles or buzzing. Run at the lowest setting is quiet enough not to distract and if it did I'd just turn up the gain on the AVR.


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

I just bought a Honeywell Tower Fan at Home Depot. It's only about $50.00 and is very quiet. Is also comes with a remote/flashlight, has a thermostat which is PERFECT for the A/V area, and also has an ionizer that freshens the air!


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I know I'm straying off the original subject but do you have the option to put in a ceiling fan?

I too have a bonus room above the garage and a couple of floor fans, aside from the noise, won't cool the room like a ceiling fan. No matter how hard you try.

Could you use one of the light receptacles as a location for a fan? There are some really good low profile ceiling fans out there if there is a concern with a PJ. If that is what you have. 

Rob


----------

